# downgrade IPad firmware??



## treylittlefield (Dec 26, 2009)

i currently have a ipad 1, 5.1 firmware. anyone know how to downgrade it to 5.0 or 5.0.1? looking to do an untethered jailbreak and i havent had any luck. any help would be greatly apprecaited


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

not gonna happen unless you saved your SHSH blobs


----------



## Timach (Feb 2, 2012)

Look online for a download for the firmware. Download it to your desktop. Shift click on restore in iTunes and find the firmware you downloaded. Bam it's downgraded


----------



## treylittlefield (Dec 26, 2009)

chad said:


> not gonna happen unless you saved your SHSH blobs


hmmm so only way to do it would be to buy an ipad that has 5.0.1 or 5.0 or wait till they jailbreak 5.1 right? see i got the ipad with the 5.1 on it or i would have saved it lol


----------



## Timach (Feb 2, 2012)

Download 5.0.1 iOS For iPhone 4S, iPhone 4, 3GS, iPad, iPod touch [Final - Direct Download Links] | Redmond Pie

Download the firmware there


----------



## treylittlefield (Dec 26, 2009)

Timach said:


> Look online for a download for the firmware. Download it to your desktop. Shift click on restore in iTunes and find the firmware you downloaded. Bam it's downgraded


did that. kept getting the 3194 error. some ppl say is has to do with them sending the information to cydia or apple one and they suppose to send it the other. you can go in the host file under c/windows/system 32/drivers/etc and do something with it do trick it. also can use tinyumbrella, but i cant seem to figure it out. worked on it all last night and couldnt get it to work


----------



## Timach (Feb 2, 2012)

treylittlefield said:


> did that. kept getting the 3194 error. some ppl say is has to do with them sending the information to cydia or apple one and they suppose to send it the other. you can go in the host file under c/windows/system 32/drivers/etc and do something with it do trick it. also can use tinyumbrella, but i cant seem to figure it out. worked on it all last night and couldnt get it to work


Have you tried shift clicking update? It works for me every time on my iPhone or iPad


----------



## treylittlefield (Dec 26, 2009)

Timach said:


> Have you tried shift clicking update? It works for me every time on my iPhone or iPad


yes. put the ipad in DFU mode and shift click restore and click the firmware. im gonna go through it agian but everytime i get the 3194 code.


----------



## Timach (Feb 2, 2012)

Start TinyUmbrella, switch to the "Advanced" tab, and UNTICK the option which says "Set hosts to Cydia on exit".

That should work


----------

